# Help My Female Betta is going to explode!



## ColleenS (Mar 9, 2021)

My female betta is constipated... she hasn’t pooped at all and keeps getting bigger every day. I don’t think it’s dropsey, but the angel fish in my tank were picking on her so could be internal damage? I’ve fasted her and fed her peas. It’s going on 2 weeks now. She still swims, seems happy to see me and is still hungry. I don’t know if I should euthanize her or if she’s in pain. She’s my little Sunshine (her name)


----------



## UpscaleBetta (Mar 11, 2021)

Get well soon Sunshine


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor little girl. If you haven’t, separate her from the others. Place her in a warm tank that she can move around in easier. A gallon or so would be just fine. I also suggest some Epsom salt baths to help in case it’s fluid retention. Just take a cup of her tank water and a teaspoon of Epsom salt. Mix well and let her stay in there for about ten minutes. Do this twice a day. For now don’t focus on feeding her, she can go some time without food.


----------



## Mybettasrule! (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow! That poor girl! I have one that looks like her. Try and salt baths or peas


----------

